# What's your computer(s)?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Custom Desktop
Kingwin ATX Case | OCZ Modstream 520W PS
Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9 Nforce4 MB
AMD 64 3000+ ATHLON 939P CPU
Corsair XMS 2 X 512MB DDR SDRAM (PC3200)
WD Raptor 74GB SATA HDD
Gigabyte Geforce 6600 128MB DDR PCI-E x16 VC
NEC 3540A DVD Burner
Logitech MX Laser Mouse
Fuji Plus FP-988D 19" 12ms LCD

The above is my first home built computer and it is pretty nice.

La-z-boy Recliner
HP Pavilion DV8000z Laptop 
60GB HD
1GB RAM
Logitech Mini Mouse
Widescreen

I use this one more than the desktop because I like sitting in my recliner. However, it has it's fair share of glitches. I had a Dell i9300 that I really liked better and sold it after I got this one. I like the HP because it has the number keypad on the keyboard and none of the Dell's have this. If Dell would make one with the number keypad I'd buy another one of those and sell the HP. The Dell's run so much smoother and cooler.

Office
Dell Dimension 9100
P4 3Ghz
1GB RAM
80GB SATA HD
Radeon X300 SE 128MB
CD-RW
Onboard Sound
Logitech MX Laser Mouse
Dell 1905FP 19" FPD

Nothing super special at the office but it gets the job done.

Running XP Pro on all three.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

It has been a long while since I had to list these specs  
Lian-Li Illuminous Pc-65 B

Msi Neo2 pro Intel 865PE
Pentium 4 3.0E Prescott core Oc'ed to 3.6ghz (gaming)
Sony 48x24x48 Cd-rw Drive
Lite-On Dvd
Nec/Mitsubish Dp 930sb 19" Monitor
Wd Caviar SE 120gb 8mb cache 7200 RPM Windows XP
Quantum Fireball plus Ka 7200rpms 10.2gb Windows ME/Fedora core
Chaintech Av 710 using 24bit wolfson Dacs for PC stereo(Primus 150 bookshelfs), Optical out for light music playback on HT system.
Nvidia 6600gt agp OCed 575mhz core 1.2ghz mem (std clock for forum browsing ) oh almost forgot, I used the tweaks are us drivers for that boost in HL-2
1gb DDR sdram XMS low latency
Antec True power 430 Watts (It has the power where I need it, on the 12v rail)
Nothing else really worth mentioning. Here is a pic


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Let's see.... currently

#1 Chen Ming Silver Dragon case
Antec True Power 430 PSU
Asus A7N8X Deluxe r 2.0
AMD XP2500+ O/C'd to 2233 MHz
Cooler Master Aero7+
Kingston HyperX PC3500
ATI 9600XT
WD 80gb HDD
Lite On CD-Rom
Sony 3.5" FDD
My favorite,.... I use this for everything

#2 Raidmax case
Works 360 psu
Asus A7N8X
AMD XP2200+ O/C'd to 2004 MHz+
Mushkin Green PC3200
Gigabyte 9600XT
WD 40gb HDD
Acer CD-Rom
Mitsumi 3.5" FD
Linksys Wireless G PCI adapter
This one is set-up as the kids' gaming machine.

#3 Enpower Case
Allied 350 psu
MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum
AMD 64 3000+ O/C'd to 2340 MHz
Mushkin Black PC4400
PNY Ti4200
WD 80gb HDD
Lite On CD-rom
Linksys Wireless G PCI adapter
ViewSonic E70f+
Logitech KB and Mouse
pr. CA speakers
Gave this one to the wife to use when her MSI K7N2G AMD XP2100+ system died,... hated to give it up, but, gotta keep the wife happy. 

#4 Antec 1650B
AntecNeo Power 480 psu
DFI LP UT NF4 SLI-DR
AMD 3200+ O/C'd to 2550 MHz
Cooler Master 80mm Fan
OCZ Gold PC3200
ATI X800XL
WD 80 gb HDD
Lite On CD/DVD combo drive
Linksys Wireless G PCI adapter 
Originally built this one with thoughts of a HTPC but lack of range on the wireless KB and mouse coupled with having to use 800x600 on my 50" Sony (i have done some custom resolutions, but it's too hard to see from my seating position) I gave up on it, though I do hook it up to my HT occasionally (to play with REW). I have made it a number cruncher,... 

#5 Super Lanboy
Antec Smart Blue 350 psu
DFI K6BV3+/66
AMD K6-2/500 O/C'd to 550 MHz
Generic Memory 1 PC100 128, 1 PC100 64, and 1 PC133 128
ATI Radeon 7200 32MB SDR
WD 40 gb HDD
Lite On CD
Sound Blaster 128 PCI
USR 56k
Realtek NIC 

Linksys Wireless G cable gateway with Comcast Broadband to keep everything connected, Creative Inspire 5.1 5200, a Viewsonic A90f+ and I/O Gear Miniview Micro KVM, Logitech wireless KB and Mouse, for computers 1,4, and 5.

I also have an IBM at work with a 3.2 Intel in it and a nice ViewSonic 17" LCD monitor.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Bought a new laptop a few days ago,

Acer Aspire 3623WXMI
1.5Ghz
1GB ram
60 GB HD
DVD-Dual double layer
802.11b/g wireless lan

Changing my broadband provider and will soon attempt to set a secure wireless connection. (Somebody in my building has a wireless connection that is not secure, ie can surf the net using their connection)


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The only computer really applicable to my home theater is the iBook 466SE, which I bought back in 1999. I use it for Apple iTunes over AirPort Express. It's a little slow starting up since it only has 192MB of RAM, but it's fast once iTunes is loaded.


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

Computers are my favorite hobby!
The picture is is my main setup:

Here's the spec's for those machines.

P4 3.4 GHz
ASUS P5AD2-E Premium mobo
1 Gig of Corsair 5400
4 WD360 36 gig Raptors Raid10
Xtasy Radeon X700 Vid Card
2 Memorex DVD/CD RW
Four Channel Fan Controller
CrystalFontz 634 LCD Readout
EXOS 2 Water Cooling
Windows XP Pro
LIAN-LI PC-75B

P4 2.4GHz @ 3.2Ghz
ASUS P4C800-E Deluxe mobo
1 Gig Corsair 4200
2 WD360 36 gig Raptors Raid 0
Radeon 9800 Vid Card
2 Memorex DVD/CD RW
Four Channel Fan Controller
CrystalFontz 634 LCD Readout
EXOS Water Cooling
Coolermaster Musketeer
Card Reader
Windows XP Pro
LIAN-LI PC-75B

P4 3.0 GHz
Intel D875PBZ mobo
1 Gig of Corsair3500
2 WD80 80 gig
Radeon 8500le
2 Memorex DVD/CD RW
Four Channel Fan Controller
CrystalFontz 634 LCD Readout
EXOS Water Cooling
Coolermaster Musketeer
Windows XP Pro
LIAN-LI PC-75B


Upstairs is my server:
P4 3.0 GHz
ASUS P4C800-E mobo
1 Gig Corsair 4200
WD360 36 gig
Radeon 9700 Vid Card
2 Memorex DVD/CD RW
Windows 2000 Server
Lian Li PC-61


Upstairs in workroom:
P4 2.5GHz
ASUS P4GE mobo
512 meg Corsair 3200
WD80 80 gig
Radeon 8500le Vid Card
1 Memorex DVD/CD RW
Windows 2000 
Lian Li PC-61

Upstair spare room:
P4 2.66GHz
ASUS P4PE mobo
512 meg Corsair 3200
WD80 80 gig
Radeon 8500le Vid Card
1 Memorex DVD/CD RW
Windows 2000 
Lian Li PC-61

Plus 5 older Sonys... 1.4 GHZ to 2.0 GHz
Two Sony laptop and one TOSHIBA


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

My good old TiBook 550 MHz
512 MB Ram
40 GB HD

Now, I will probably change soon and it should be one of the new MacBook Pro 15" screen with 1 GB ram. We'll see, maybe next summer or fall.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Current PC

Chaintech VNF-4 Ultra
AMD 3500+ @ 2.65Ghz 
2GB PC3200 (TCCD) @ 294Mhz DDR 2.9v
X850XT 
WD 120gb PATA x2 RAID Mirrored (not taken chances)
Maxtor 200GB PATA (Storage)
XPlosion DTS Connect Soundcard (COD2 in DTS 5.1 is sweet)
H20 Cooling DD TDX, Maze 4 GPU, 24w 12v Pump and MHQ 120mm Radiator.
Antec NEO Power 480w PSU

Running OS's Suse 9.2, XP Pro, Server 2003 Enterprise (180day eval version from MCSE) and Gentoo (backup operation, raid formation and virus scanning)

~Bob


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I have 6 computers in the house - 3 desktops & 3 laptops, all dell but one which is compaq


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Let's see:

Work: Two Apple G5 1.6gHz Powermacs and an HP TC1100 Tablet PC.

Home: 

Mac Mini Intel Duo-Core with 2GB RAM upgrade and 500gb Ministack drive

Dell 5400 with OC'ed Ti-4200 video card

FREE PC (Homebuilt cheapy computer built with "Free After Rebate" parts! Pentium 2.4, 512mb RAM, etc.)

Compaq Pentium III...still runs!

About to rebuild old gaming rig that was based on a Shuttle XPC case with a mobo that I fried trying to OC it! Bad Nobbie! Bad! Got an Antec Superlanboy case for $15 and an ECS 480 ATX mobo to complete the rebuild using an AMD 3700+ Sandy with 2GB RAM, dual SATA 150gb drives and ATI 850 PCI-E vid card! Wish me luck!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Good luck,.... so where did you score a Super Lanboy for $15 ? Did it come with a PSU? I thought I got a killer deal a couple years ago (about $39 brand new w/350 psu) when CC did a price match with Comp USA and threw in a rebate to boot. :T


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Once I am done with school and have a full time job that does pay in dirt and beads like Office Max, I will do a dedicated HT and the HTPC I have in mind is

Dual Coolermaster 11 bay cases

Case 1 Contains

Dual AMD 64bit
MSI Dual 64bit Socket 939 PCI-E Mobo
4GB DDR3200
HDMI Based ATI 16pipe card (DX10 too)
HDA XPlosion DTS Connect Card
DVD+/-RW
HD-DVD Rom (when available)
BD-ROM (when available)
WD or Seagate SATA 500GB (x4) (boot drive with Linux and XP Pro or VISTA)
SATA PCI Card (x2)
550-600w PSU (something ultra quiet)
Danger Den TDX CPU (x2)
Danger Den Maze 4 GPU

Case 2
WD or Seagate SATA 500GB (x4)
Danger Den 24w Pump
Danger Den 2x120mm Rad
Danger Den T-Line Res

~Bob


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Ancient dual XEON 800 with 2mb cache on a ASUS P2BXLS board with all SCSI 15K IBM 20x2GB drives in RAID with 1GB mem, latest is a core2duo E6400 machine with 2x350GB SATA-II in RAID with 4GB memory running XP64. The older machine runs XP32. Since I am a relic from the past, its CRT monitors for me and both are SONY 19".


----------

